# Beretta 96 Barrel....Cannot find 40 S&W!



## smugtuna (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey everybody, this is my first thread.

Does anybody know where the heck I can find a new barrel for my Beretta 96 40 S&W? I've looked everywhere, even called Beretta, and nothing! why the heck is it so hard to find this barrel?

thanks guys :smt1099


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, you've found them now.

Beretta 96 40 S&W Barrel 4.65" Bruniton Finish: MGW

Bar-Sto Bar-Sto Precision Machine

Fire Dragon norecoil Fire Dragon Pacific National Shooting recoil buffers, comp. barrels


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Post a WTB ad at the Beretta Forum.


----------



## smugtuna (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you so much! :smt1099



denner said:


> Well, you've found them now.
> 
> Beretta 96 40 S&W Barrel 4.65" Bruniton Finish: MGW
> 
> ...


----------

